# Hitachi M12V Handles



## mtk111 (Sep 26, 2020)

Purchased Bosch MA1080 router table on wheeled base with Hitachi M12V mounted in it.

The handles were not included and are discontinued.

Will M12VE handles fit?


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

I have two M 12s and love them. I bought them new probably 25 years ago and mounted one to a table (with the handles on) the other I mounted to a plate so that when needed I can simply pop it on the table. I do that when making rail and stile joints. In all the time I have owned the router I can't think of more than two times that I had to take it off the table. Once was for doing mortises for a railing and the other was when I was making a large round tabletop. I bought a mortise machine so I doubt that I'll even remove it for that again. The point is that I would leave it mounted and worry about handles when if ever they are needed. It would be simpler to buy another router and leave the workhorse like it is.


----------



## mtk111 (Sep 26, 2020)

*Loose Collet*

Thanks for your replies Chuck and mgmine.

Have no 1/2 bits so I had to wait for the 1/4 to 1/2 adapter collets to arrive since I have a gaggle 1'4" bits.

First run today revealed excessive runout noticed as bit comes to stop. Disassembly revealed collet thread fit on armature very loose and wobbly when screwing it off. Bearing tight but has a couple bumps when loading the outer race.

So, I plan to replace the bearing and collet. Since I'm doing this, is there a better option than the original available on Amazon for $30.00?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"... is there a better option than the original available on Amazon for $30.00?"
Ouch!


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

We often hear from people that are having trouble finding a collet at all! Usually but far from exclusively Craftsman. First time that I've heard your question, Mike.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Mike.


----------



## mtk111 (Sep 26, 2020)

Got router back together and working great with all original parts. Depth stop cover was cracked in several so I reinforced it using some scrap laminated aluminum traffic sign material.

Fabricated lift with 2" long piece of scrap 1" tubing, 3 - 3/8" washers, 1" long 3/8 ID spacer, 2 - 3/8 x 24 nuts and bolt and nut (held arms) from a three arm gear puller. Attached it to the router with 5mm bolt a few washers and spacer.

No modification necessary to the router, only 3 holes drilled in the plate.

Lifts from top using 7/16" socket and ratchet or screw gun.

Total cost was some old junk I had lying around.

BTW, I did order M12VE handles that have a larger ID but bolt on tight with 5x25mm washer screws. 

Thanks all for your replies.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi Mike. Glad to have you in the forum.
I agree with Art, but if you really need the handles you can make them out of wood.
I made two of them out of wood, for one of my PC routers.


----------



## mtk111 (Sep 26, 2020)

Thanks *papasombre.* I'll keep that in mind if I take it out of the table.


----------

